# Thinking of purchusing DGT6000



## kmrtuc (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, Brand new here and need some advise. I'm thinking of purchusing a 2005 DGT6000 Craftsman tractor. The tractor only has 17 hrs on it and looks to be in good condition. It has the 54" deck. What do you guys think of this model ? I'm also wondering about attachments for it, i.e. snow blower and or blade. Also was concerned abouts parts availability and how long parts will be around for this model. How well do you think this tractor will hold up without major problems. My dad has me on the idea that this is a "throw away" tractor. Do you agree? He wants me to buy a Deere diesel 455 like he has, but used they are running 6 k plus. I am going to be taking care of about 3 acres and my dad is cutting 13 acres so for me I think it would be over kill to get a diesel Deere. But he has had like no problems with it at all and its coming up on 2000 hrs. on it.
The Craftman I'm looking at the guy is asking 1600, but I think it can be bought for 1400 maybe 1300.
Any feedback on this would be appreciated.
Thanks, Kyle.


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

The price is right! I would jump on it in a second.

I have an '04 DGT6000 hydro. I have whipped it pretty hard. Going on 200hrs with no real problems. I have used a moldboard plow, tiller, cultivator, roller, disc and a few things I made without incident.

The only thing I don't like about it is the exhaust vents at the front of the GT, which makes the bumper HOT! I bent the bumper on the exhaust side once, and I belive it was due to the heat.

Bruce~


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

if its got a tufftorq K46 it would be a fine choice. you caould also buy a simplicity and get 20 more years out of it. W/ever you feel is right is what you should get. buy it when ur wife is on vacation HEHE!:headclap: :headclap: :headclap: :headclap: :headclap:


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

No TuffTorq. Mine has a Hydro-gear 311-3500. No diff lock but it can take some punishment. For how long, I'll have to get back with you.

Their website shows it to top of the line for the Gt's.

Bruce~


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like you are on the trail of a pretty good deal. Your dad is right that the Deere will probably outlast the Craftsman but obviously for a lot more money. If your just mowing 3 acres and not doing much heavy work it should be fine for many years. As with any tractor, maintanence is most important.

Andy


----------

